# Moving to consumables



## seeyanextime (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi all! After 13 yrs I’m making a move from Starbucks team lead to Consumables team lead. My past includes being a Safeway produce manager so I’m familiar with that retail side. I have successfully ran Starbucks for a few years as a team lead. In my district, I’m a high volume department and have always had a green Ecolab visit. 
 For all you Market Team Leads, what advise can you give me to make my transition a successful one?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 2, 2021)

Consumables is where TLs go to be broken, mentally and physically.


----------



## seeyanextime (Sep 2, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Consumables is where TLs go to be broken, mentally and physically.


Damn. Lol.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 2, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Consumables is where TLs go to be broken, mentally and physically.


Damn this is one the few times I've seen you write something really negative about Tarshit. Normally your all gung ho about this shithole.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 3, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Damn this is one the few times I've seen you write something really negative about Tarshit. Normally your all gung ho about this shithole.





seeyanextime said:


> Damn. Lol.


Let us know in a few months, I’d love to be wrong.


----------



## MrT (Sep 3, 2021)

Hope your etl understands that you need enough people to cover all areas everyday.  Train all your tms on pricing and spls and you will be able to focus on everything else.  A strong consumables team can really make or break your experience, if tms are not working up to standard coach them up and if they continue coach them out.  It sucks but its a difficult area and it just makes it worse for the tms that will eventually get burnt out because they are doing other peoples work.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 3, 2021)

Are you still overseeing Starbucks?

I had a TL a few years ago quit a few years ago because he was doing both.

He was at Starbucks ALL THE TIME never in the grocery.

Target seemed shocked he quit because he had been at Spot over ten years.

Good luck.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 3, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Damn this is one the few times I've seen you write something really negative about Tarshit. Normally your all gung ho about this shithole.


You're joking.


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 4, 2021)

Get a new pair of sneakers.  You'll be constantly on the move.
Be nice to your team.  It's the toughest area of the store to work,  and you'll have a lot of turnover.  Fight to get the hours you're supposed to.  SD will always short you hours.

Update your resume.  I was with Target for 16+ years, 3 stores, 9 different TL positions.  My last one was Consumables TL and my experience in that role made me realize I was in a no win situation and it was time to look for something else...


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 5, 2021)

My current Consumables TL is quitting to work from home and watch her two young kids. She is one of our best TLs because she worked in almost every department.

It was just the last several months I noticed our store was giving our TLs every other weekend off but I think it was too little too late.

I am sure Target will replace her with someone with virtually no work experience and that will take the bare minimum in pay.


----------



## rd123 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> My current Consumables TL is quitting to work from home and watch her two young kids. She is one of our best TLs because she worked in almost every department.
> 
> It was just the last several months I noticed our store was giving our TLs every other weekend off but I think it was too little too late.
> 
> I am sure Target will replace her with someone with virtually no work experience and that will take the bare minimum in pay.


Already happened here at my store! 😬


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 6, 2021)

rd123 said:


> Already happened here at my store! 😬


I also just remembered when I was given my terrible raise last March I mentioned to my TL that Target needs to worry about all the management turnover!


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 6, 2021)

^^ this. My store has had almost a 100% turnover in TLs this past year. And they can't hire anyone (internally or externally) to fill those positions. It's really bad.


----------



## seeyanextime (Sep 7, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Are you still overseeing Starbucks?
> 
> I had a TL a few years ago quit a few years ago because he was doing both.
> 
> ...


No, I won’t be overseeing both. Our store does too much volume to have just one TL running both departments. Thank goodness because when they did have my old TL in Starbucks, he was running both and eventually left the company because it was too much.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 8, 2021)

seeyanextime said:


> No, I won’t be overseeing both. Our store does too much volume to have just one TL running both departments. Thank goodness because when they did have my old TL in Starbucks, he was running both and eventually left the company because it was too much.


My replacement TL is the best TL (that's left) in the store which goes to show how much management is worried about Consumables falling apart.

The funny thing now my department is all white males.


----------

